# Screen shot power menu



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

This is something I've been trying to figure out. I am running eclipse and I've been missing the screen shot option when you hold in the power button I believe liberty has it. Is there any way to get either an app or some way of forcing a screen shot menu button in the power menu again? I've tried the apps where you can set it to take on a shake of the phone but all I find is when im walking around and my bionic is in my pocket it just takes tons of blank screen shots. (Black screen) . All in all is there an app or someway to get it back in the power menu? Thanks guys


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

You would have to do some apk and jar editing for that to be in the power menu. Shoot kejar a tweet and he can maybe point you in the right direction.


----------

